# Tool Wall Panel Organiser



## Bristol_Rob (29 Dec 2020)

Thought I'd share a couple of photos of my tool organisation panel.


----------



## Rorton (29 Dec 2020)

Looks great. Have you drawn round the tools so you know where they go back if you have a lot removed from the board at one time?


----------



## Bristol_Rob (29 Dec 2020)

Rorton said:


> Looks great. Have you drawn round the tools so you know where they go back if you have a lot removed from the board at one time?


The template was used to help me lay them out and pick the final location. 

Then I hung it on the wall to guide me as I went.


----------



## Sandyn (29 Dec 2020)

Looks fantastic. !!


----------



## thetyreman (29 Dec 2020)

looks great, I like the plywood.


----------



## Bristol_Rob (29 Dec 2020)

thetyreman said:


> looks great, I like the plywood.



B&Q's 18mm hardwood ply with 2 coats of Osmo


----------



## Stanleymonkey (29 Dec 2020)

Looks great.

Like the use of the homemade hooks.

Are there straight pins as well? Did you make those from the same steel rod?


----------



## Bristol_Rob (29 Dec 2020)

Stanleymonkey said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Like the use of the homemade hooks.
> 
> Are there straight pins as well? Did you make those from the same steel rod?



Yes there are straight pins, but they are a right pipper to screw in.
I tried many methods to help get them in (lubricant, leaving a hook and then cutting that off after, pliers, filing a flat etc)
The best method I used was a pair of new long nosed mole grips and setting the grip as hard as I could. It did leave a bit of damage on some, but you don't really notice once the tools are on.

I did also do a loop for the awl which worked OK, but I need to practice those more


----------



## TheUnicorn (29 Dec 2020)

sorry if this sounds rude, but why didn't you just use l shape cup hooks


----------



## Bristol_Rob (29 Dec 2020)

TheUnicorn said:


> sorry if this sounds rude, but why didn't you just use l shape cup hooks


Not rude at all.

I wanted the ability to install custom fitted hooks.
So by making my own they can be cut and threaded to exactly the size I want


----------

